# JBoss Webinterface



## reibi (28. Dez 2009)

Hallo

Gibts bei JBoss6 n Webinterface wie zB bei Tomcat?

Gruss


----------



## bronks (28. Dez 2009)

Aber sicher doch! Tomcat ist Bestandteil des JBoss!


----------



## reibi (29. Dez 2009)

OK... Wichtig ist immer, dass man sich richtig ausdrückt. 
Also: wie ruf ich das auf? URL bitte! ;-) und standardcredentials

Und nochwas ... gibts noch n spezielles webinterface, womit ich ejbs depoyen kann? Wenn ja hätt ich da auch gern die url und den stqandardzugriff(zB user "admin" passw "admin")


----------



## bronks (29. Dez 2009)

Doch gerne: 

http://localhost:8080/admin-console
user: admin
pass: admin


----------

